# how to mount root file system through nfs..?



## santoshbs (Jul 29, 2010)

i am porting freebsd to smdk2410 , while porting i am getting this problem for mounting root file system can any one help me to mount root file system..i am using NFS to do this , i am not setting any bootargs as in the linux....,


```
Starting kernel ...

KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
       The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #44: Thu Jul 29 14:00:54 UTC 2010
   root@freebsd.ges.com:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/home/user/project/head/sys/LN2410SBC arm
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: ARM920T rev 0 (ARM9TDMI core)
 DC enabled IC enabled WB enabled LABT
 16KB/32B 64-way Instruction cache
 16KB/32B 64-way write-back-locking-A Data cache
real memory  = 67108864 (64 MB)
avail memory = 52064256 (49 MB)
s3c24x00 on motherboard
s3c24x00: Found S3C2410A CPU (Chip ID: 0x32410002)
s3c24x00: fclk 202 MHz hclk 101 MHz pclk 50 MHz
timer0: <s3c24x0 timer> on s3c24x00
ohci0: <S3C24x0 integrated OHCI controller> on s3c24x00
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0 on ohci0
uart0: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart1: [FILTER]
uart1: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart2: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart2: [FILTER]
clock: hz=100 PCLK=50700000 prescaler=2 tc=15843
timer0: [FILTER]
Timecounter "s3c24x0 timer" frequency 1584375 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Samsung> at usbus0
uhub0: <Samsung OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from
the loader prompt:

    set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

and then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.

Trying to mount root from ufs:da0s1
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from
the loader prompt:

    set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

and then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.

Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=

Manual root filesystem specification:
 <fstype>:<device>  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                      eg. zfs:tank
                      eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
                      eg. cd9660:/dev/acd0
                      This is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /

 ?                  List valid disk boot devices
 <empty line>       Abort manual input

mountroot>
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

Handbook: 31.7 Diskless Operation


----------

